# Heading south



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

We got out of Baltimore 3 days ago in the early morning hours went around 30 miles and stopped for the night. A couple of nights ago we anchored behind james Island and woke up yesterday to fog with visibility of under a quarter mile. So at 9 we upped anchor and made it into Solomons yesterday in a " fly by instruments " kind of way. Just using Plottter, depth sounder and radar to get here. We will be waiting here till the weather clears up a bit and it is a bit roughout there for the house boat with he blunt bow compared to the sail boat, she pounds a lot more in the chop. 
I'll update on the next stop, hopefully from the potomac river.

ATB

Michael


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

Bon Voyage, my friend


----------



## boz86 (May 17, 2012)

If you stay there today here's a local attraction, the marine museum:
Visiting The Calvert Marine Museum


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

We did a down wind run today. Me with just the jib and Tessie using her bulk and one engine. Ended up in corn field creek, just at the tip of the northern entry to the Potomac River. Nothing here other then a police rhib in its slip and a bunch of geese, just the way we like it. Going to wait for better weather here till we go on and that may take a day or three. 

ATB

Michael


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Shoot. I really wanted pics of your sailboat towing the houseboat. Ah well. Safety first.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Safe travels!


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Ice rain, sleet, thunder storms. We had the lot today with wind speeds of up to 30 knots. Good job we have good holding ground and a good anchor on the end of that chain. 
There may be a little window in the weather tomorrow for a run across the Potomac river entry to get a bit closer to the end of that bay, but it is does not work out, we are busy with Christmas decorations, may just have to get the machete out and dink over to shore to get a tree for the back deck 

ATB

Michael


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

hmph. I don't see any pictures yet.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah Ferret, you've been here long enough to know the rules here, if there aren't any pictures, it didn't happen.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Michael, you must be out of your mind. I thought I told you to get your ass out of here by the end of October. The bay and the ICW can really be nasty this time of year. If you want to spend the winter where you're at, let me know and I'll hook you up with a friend of mine down at Smith Creek, which is just six miles upriver from Cornfield Creek. He has a good dock, electricity, real nice people and I'm sure they wouldn't charge you very much to spend the winter there.

Let me know,

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Ill post some pictures when I get a proper wireless connection as I am using the phone right now and it is SLOW. It look like we have a small weather window to get across the potomac entry and find a place in shore farther down the coast.
I'll give you an update as to how it went this evening after we have the hook down. Going to be a cold and wet ride for me as I don't have the comfort of an inside helm like Linda has on the houseboat. Velcro is on the house boat, so he has company and will be warm ish. 

ATB

Michael


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ferret,

Thanks for sharing the trip. Wish we were headed down, too. Be safe!

Down


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Michael, there are lots of creeks and rivers along the bay's western shore south of the Potomac River's mouth, but the charts are not very accurate and have not been updated since the 1950s. Watch your depth finder when entering any of the creeks. I ended up hard aground right in the middle a channel that was marked as 16 feet deep. Fortunately, my Boat U.S. insurance took care of the problem and the guy that towed me off showed me the bad spots, which was most of the creek.

Please be very careful old friend and have a safe trip south,

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Chill out Gary, I am used to Navigating skinny waters from back home in the southern north sea. I even managed to sneak into the bay between the sticky out fish traps today, using not much more then radar, depth finder and the seat of my pants as the chart was not all that accurate for that area.
Well we made it across the Potomac river entry and are anchored in a place called cockle creek near( Reedville ). Winds started of at 8 knots when we left our anchorage and then picked up to around 15 straight on the nose with rain and sleet showers for a bit of entertainment. At one point the deck got a bit slippery and I could not see much with the sleet getting into my eyes whenever I looked over the cabin top, so back to fly by instruments it was for a while. Just behind where we are anchored now, some folks are unloading their catch of oysters, shoveling them with a conveyor into a semi truck. Worst thing is that we are out of rum and I will have to dink over into the village if there is one to get some. Cant drive a boat in this weather without the odd sip of rum ya know.

ATB

Michael


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

While in Cockrell's creek, tie up next to the Crazy Crab and have a nice dinner.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

chuck53 said:


> While in Cockrell's creek, tie up next to the Crazy Crab and have a nice dinner.


Is that the white " shack " that has Seafood Deli and crabs printed on its side ??? If so, we are on the hook about 50 yards from there


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice place to anchor, Michael. I was there this past summer, and have a friend that lives not far from the creek. One thing for certain, no mosquitoes and black flies to be bothered with this time of year. 

Give my best to Linda,

Gary


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ferretchaser said:


> Is that the white " shack " that has Seafood Deli and crabs printed on its side ??? If so, we are on the hook about 50 yards from there


On the very point of Reedville where Rt. 360 ends, there's a fuel dock. I think the building you are talking about is on the other side of the point from the restaurant. Right next to the restaurant is a dock with 10-12 uncovered slips. I think the restaurant has a reddish roof.


----------



## Smier (Nov 14, 2012)

Safe travels, some interesting weather around here the past few days...


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

No rum to be had here, so tomorrow we are going further down the bay to a plave in fishing bay or near it and try out luck there.

ATB

Michael


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

By the by, that restaurant is shut .......... so can't even go for a meal out here.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

"Not that a dram is essential to the ship's safety but overlooking an important supply such as that, concerns me. It needs to be on the list of "Spares" for any voyage. See to it post haste. Plan ahead in future!" An echo!

Down


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Anchor in Jackson creek on the south side of Stingray Point. Dinghy into Deltaville Boatyard. They have all the facilities: laundry, internet, courtesy car, etc. They charge a nominal fee and are popular with transients. You can get everything you need in Deltaville: groceries, beer and liquor, boat gear etc. Although there is not much else to see there except a visit the largest West Marine on the East Coast.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## three-quartertime (Nov 5, 2012)

Ah, Deltaville. The last time I was there was many years ago. If the hospitality today is anything like it was back then, Michael will be happy.

We ducked in Deltaville in the middle of the night when sailing down the Bay in gale force winds. Tied up to a marina dock and crashed. When we woke up late morning, we went up to the marina office to pay the dockage fee. After talking to the marina owner about the rough night we had out on the bay, he said if you need anything in town, take my car. He slide the his csr keys across the counter. I thought I was in an alternate universe.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

We had a nice run down to Deltaville today with winds no more then 10 knots it was a nice ride. Cold but sunny. Just before we got to the entrance of the bay, there was a toot behind us and we got stopped by the coasties. They thought it looked a bit unusual seeing our two boats out there this time of the year. Well they did their inspection and I found out that one of the fire extinguishers on board Tessie is out of date and so are 3 of my flares. They gave us a couple of stickers that are needed in Virginia about not dumping oil over the side..... has to be stuck inside the engine compartment and after a couple of hours they were on their way and so were we. Dropped the hook and hightailed it with the dink to shore to find some rum and guess what we got a gallon of it and a bottle of coke to mix with it as well. Feet up, fire on and chilling now.

ATB

Michael


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder to get a new fire extinguisher and flares next year (Among other boat things). Let me know if you have any queries about Dville. It's my home port. Hurds is a good hardware store in town with some boating stuff too. But I suppose you'll be on your way soon anyway.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

It looks like we are going to be stuck here for a couple of days with the weather the way it is and Tessie not liking it out there in the cop and the cats hate it to. So I am in search of some propane for the heater. We walked past west Marine yesterday on out treck to the booze store and there is that hardwear store on the right that you talked about so may have to drop in there to get some fire extinguishers for Tessie today. Don't want to get stopped again and not have them.

ATB

Michael


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

There are worse places to be stuck. I wasn't able to find any great restaurants, but the people are nice and it's a cute little town.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Yup, I just walked over to the gas station to change out the two propane tanks for the heater and on the way back a guy went out of his way to give me a lift back when he saw me carrying those two cylinders. Nice folks indeed.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds comfortable enough. What will you shoot for on your next leg?

Down


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Do not top off your water tanks in Deltaville. The water stinks of sulfur. Most people go to the spigot outside the fire station to fill water jugs.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

well the way it looks here, we can't even get fuel at Deltaville boat yard and the water is shut off anyway, Could have done with a hundred gallons of gas for Tessie but have enough to make it to Hampton ( and back ) 
Weather wise it looks like we are going to be here for a couple more days, so if you want to come over for a drink, give me a shout and I'll pick you up with the fast dink.
302 373 4041

ATB

Michael


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey Michael,

Thanks for the offer of a beer. Unfortunately, I am in Baltimore now and the boat is in on the hard at Stingray Point Boat Yard. Let me know if you have any questions about Deltaville. I also did the ICW a few years back. As mentioned above, there aren't really any good restaurants in Dville. We usually go to Cocomos when we go out. 

Safe travels,
Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Unfortunately, you are currently south of Smith Island, or I would send you east to the island's inlet and Allen Tyler's Bayside Inn Restaurant. Keep heading south my friend, winter is here full blast. Dipping down to the lower 20s tonight. 

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

You might give a call over to Norton's and see if their fuel docks are open. I thought they were open year round (I thought they were working in January when I was there), but I may be mistaken. There is a lot of commercial traffic in that area, too, so I'm sure there's diesel to be had close by.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

We may just get a weather window tomorrow to make the run down to Hampton. Fingers crossed and an eye on the grib files.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Well we did not get the weather window we hoped for, so are going to be stuck in Deltaville for a few more days. Not a bad place to be stuck though. We went for a walk this morning and had breakfast in a little cafe, got back to the boats and and a warm up beverage and started putting the Christmas decorations up on Tessie, listening to some seasonal music. Have to have a rummage in the ships stores to make some dinner tonight and watch a movie afterwards. Got the anchor windlass stripped down and have to make a couple of parts for it to get it working again. Lifting that anchor and chain up is a straight eleven on the hernia scale and that only goes to ten. Happy to report that our little generator is not complaining about all the lights we put up for decoration. Topped up the ATF in Tiki's transmission, changed the o rings on the fuel caps of both boats and am rebuilding the a salvaged fuel pump for the outboard on the dink. 
There is no such thing as a proper lazy day when living on a boat ( boats). 
I think if we ever get boarded by pirates, I will hand them the " things to do list" first. That should make them seek some form of honest employment if nothing else will 

All the best

Michael


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

If you are looking for something to do, there is the maritime museum which is a short walk from Deltaville Boat Yard. Also, a small "private" beach at the end of Rte 33 (I don't think anyone would mind you walking out to the beach this time of year). I can't think of much else to do in Deltaville, esp this time of year.

You are probably already aware of the Chesapeake Buoy System with live weather conditions. The Stingray point buoy is at http://buoybay.noaa.gov/locations/stingray-point

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

How's the rum holding out?

Down


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

The rum is going down well and we now have enough of it.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ferretchaser said:


> The rum is going down well and we now have enough of it.


All is well then!

Down


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

NautiG said:


> If you are looking for something to do, ...


Are you kidding? Michael and Linda still better be on their honeymoon!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Donna, how do you think they're keeping warm? 

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Making a o of it today....next stop Hampton Roads

ATB

Michael


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like a great day for it! 

Still shoveling snow here today.

Down


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Well we just dropped the hook in Hampton and were greeted by a pelican that came over to the boat to give us a good looking at. Jeepers looked back at him, probably thinking " what a strange duck that is. Boats are rafted up, the hook is set well and now after 6 hours of squinting into the sun its time to put the feet up, put some music on and have a drink.

ATB

Michael


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Michael,

Ya, you and that pelican are way late. It would have been a much more pleasant journey south 2 months ago. Glad you made it down the bay ok. The lower bay can be a rough place this time of year. What's your final destination?

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

The goal is Hilton head ( S/C )as I have a bit of work lined up there for the winter. After that.... who knows.

ATB


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Funny, I spent January at Shelter Cove Marina in Hilton Head on my way south about 5 years ago. Nice enough place, although the bath house was a bit of a hike from my slip. After visiting Hilton head, Charleston and Savannah, Charleston would be my choice to spend the winter in that area.

Scott


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Well we get a free slip in hilton head and the comute to work is a lot shorter for me as the slip is right at the work place. about 50 yards


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, I guess you are set then. There's a little more to do there than in Deltaville. Hope you like golf 

Scott


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Micheal,

Looks like you are making good progress south. And such freedom you have!

Please take some pictures to post later, for those of us who are staying north.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

I am taking pictures along the way and will do a picture post once I can get hold of a decent interweb conection. We gassed up Tessie to the brim today. Tiki is still half full, so wont need any fuel till the big boat gets thirsty again, Took Tessie into town to do some shopping. The dock master here is ever such a helpful and friendly person. By the time we were back alongside Tiki it was to late in the day to get to the Dismal swamp canal so we are going to pull the hook tomorrow morning and head there then. 
To be continued

Michael


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Stay warm old friend. Wish I were headed south as well. Damned it's cold and snowy up here. Hope to see you again when it's warmer.

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

The day did not go quite as planned as the weather got in the way. We tried to get from Point comfort ( what a name for a choppy place like that ) to the Dismal swamp to have an evening bbq there but it got real bad trying to get the 4 miles across the river mouth and we did the brave thing and turned around and dropped the hook in Hampton Roads harbor to wait for a break in the weather to get to the other side of the river and by the looks of things we may be stuck here for a couple of days. 
But here are some pics for you as there is a half way decent wifi link here in the harbor.






















































































































And yes the crew is all exited about the trip



















Just some moments taken with the phone camera for now. I'll get the good stuff out when I have more time.

ATB

Michael


----------



## LesleyS (Sep 25, 2010)

That's pretty great stuff with the phone camera - can't wait for the uber-professional camera photos. Safe Travels!

Lesley
(with a FLOATING boat that doesn't leak, thanks to Mike!)


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ferret,

Great pictures!

We are headed down in a few days, by car. Where will you be Sunday and Monday?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Great pics Michale - love the way the houseboat is decorated for Xmas.

Keep in touch,

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Should be at the dismal swamp welcome place by then


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Got to withing spitting distance of the deep creek lock today. Across the river from Hampton, through Norfolk and Ports. and are now just two bridges away from the dismal swamp canal but ran out of daylight, so dropped the hook and will have a fresh start in the morning. Should make the middle if the canal in early afternoon and have the bbq lit by happy hour. :bthumb:

ATB

Michael


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Michael,

Are you anchored at Money Point or at the Deep creek anchorage? How is the traffic heading south?

George


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

We just tied up at the 28 mile marker of the dismal swamp canal. Its t shirt warm and the propane bottle will be switched over from the heater to the BBQ in a minute to burn some protein. All in it was a nice relaxing day going through the canal, once we got through the bridges and the lock is was plain sailing, watching a wildlife along the way, like turtle sun bathing, herrons and a load of water birds. 
Never saw another boat once in the canal and here at the welcome center we are the only two boats at the dock as well. 

ATB

Michael


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

There aint any traffic going south and we did not see another boat since we got into Norfolk, none on the canal either and the lock keeper said that we were the first boat south in the last 3 days. 
yesterday we dropped the hook in the basin just before the opening bridge, or we would have had to wait over an hour for rush hour to pass. So we decided to call it a day and have a look at the rum bottle instead.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice!

Down


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

7 feet of water to the left and 8 to the right and clever cloggs here managed to drop the hook in 36 feet of water with no working windlass. That's a 65 lbs Bruce, the chain and half the river bottom that was hanging on to it to haul up hand over hand before breakfast. I was near out of puff when I had the thing back topside.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

By the by, this was the view this morning just before I had a long look at my knee caps after pulling the hook


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Michael, there were times in early October and November when I was sure there was no one on the waterway but me. I had a couple occasions where I didn't see another boat for two or three days at a time. It's a neat trip, and you're gonna love all the neat homes and wildlife you see along the ditch. The farther south you go, the larger the homes seem to be. Same was true with the yachts I saw in south Florida - WOW!

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

I guess that is one benefit of going this late, you don't have to dodge all the powerboat wakes. Enjoy the nice weather while it lasts! Supposed to be a rainy one tomorrow.

Scott


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

We have decided to stay put here at the center till it gets better. Don't have to go down river in 40+ mph gusts tomorrow with a chance of thunder storms.


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

I might go down to Elizabeth city to get my rose in that weather. But I would wait for pretty nice weather to cross the Albemarle. It can get pretty rough out there. 

Scott


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

NautiG said:


> I guess that is one benefit of going this late, you don't have to dodge all the powerboat wakes. Enjoy the nice weather while it lasts! Supposed to be a rainy one tomorrow.
> 
> Scott


All the reason!


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Yup Elisabeth city is our next stop and then wait there for a good weather window to get across the sound and into the next river.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

We are the only two boats in the Dismal swamp canal


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Great photo Michael - I know that spot well.

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Just some random pics from the trip so far














































ATB

Michael


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you both!

Down


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice. Happy holiday to you both.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

What a great day today. We went through the lock at the end of the great dismal swamp canal and went right on down to Elisabeth city and tied up at the city dock at 16:00. Going to order a pizza for tonight and watch a movie with feet up and a drink. The trip through the swamp after the canal is an experience all in its own class. The wildlife, that one can observe, even at this time of the year is pretty distracting when one has to steer a boat, trying to stay in the deep bits. I could have dropped the hook in a side arm there and stayed till spring.

Merry Christmas to you all 

Michael


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Well the forecast for tomorrow looks good to get to the alligator river, have a fuel stop there and then carry on to the Pamlico sound the day after that. Catch you folks on the other side.

ATB

Michael


----------



## marianclaire (Feb 4, 2010)

May the Neuse be kind to you. Be safe out there. Dan S/V Marian Claire


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Good morning Michael - 26 degrees here this morning. Get your butt farther south, this cold front is headed for you in the next few days. 

Stay warm and safe my friend,

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

What a weird place the abarmarle sound is. We left this morning with winds at around 2 knots from elisabeth city. Got out into the sound and it was blowing a steady 7 to 9 knots on our port quarters. The waves don't half build up in this place. Tessie was fine as they were short and choppy but on tiki I had a heck of a time. Never got my decks this wet since the storm just off the gulf stream in 2012 summer when I came over. I got my but handed to me this afternoon in that respect. But nothing broke, only one cat got sea sick and spilled her breakfast. So all is well in the little Alligator river tonight. Tomorrow morning we will pull the hook, get some gogo juice in the Alligator river marina and be on on our way south

ATB

Michael


----------



## marianclaire (Feb 4, 2010)

Yep. Sounds normal. Try not to round Maw Point Shoal with a SW wind. 
Dan S/V Marian Claire


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Michael,

Next stop for supplies after Alligator marina is Belhaven. If you anchor behind the breakwater at Belhaven, you can dingy into a public boat ramp and walk to the highway where there is a grocery store, dollar store etc. 

Alligator marina is an odd little place. Not much more than a highway gas station with some slips added on in back, almost as an afterthought. I enjoyed the Alligator river. The anchorage at the bottom before the canal is quite desolate. I doubt you will have much internet there.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Alligator River Marina is where I gassed up, and bought some of the greasiest fried chicken on the planet. I could have greased the water pump bearings with that chicken breast. 

Spent the night there on the way home, though - pulled in at dark, hooked up to the electricity and get some much needed heat. Nice folks, and they said something about being closed for renovations during the next few months, but I guess they should be back open by now.

Gary


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

NautiG said:


> Michael,
> 
> Next stop for supplies after Alligator marina is Belhaven. If you anchor behind the breakwater at Belhaven, you can dingy into a public boat ramp and walk to the highway where there is a grocery store, dollar store etc.


Or, another option just short of Belhaven would be Dowry Creek Marina, a delightful stop... Very friendly folks, nice little community of liveaboards hang there, and they offer a courtesy car if you need to run into town.

Some of the nicer showers to be found on the ICW, and a very nice lounge, I watched a Sunday night game there a couple of weeks ago... Their transient rates are reasonable, and they may be the only spot short of Mayo's in Hobucken to obtain fuel right now... If you ever happen to wind up there on a Wednesday night, they have a pot luck get-together in the lounge where you'll be welcomed like one of the family...

In short, there's not much not to like about Dowry Creek, always a pleasant stop... Only caution is, it can be a bit open to a strong SE breeze...

Dowry Creek Marina | A community for you?

http://cruisersnet.net/26-dowry-creek-marina/


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Alligator marina - I spent the night there on the way down. They had a huge stack of eggs at their kitchen, but refused to sell me any except cooked in a breakfast sandwich. They had all the beer, chips and taxidermy alligator heads you could want though.

I think I got fuel at Dowry creek on the way north. It did seem like a nice spot. Michael should probably do some research on fuel spots. Seems like they might be few and far between this time of year.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Dorsey Creek is very nice, narrow channel, though. Neat wine bottle tree.

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Well we made it without interweb to Cedar Creek in Adams Creek and are now past all the open water bits. Filled up with gogo juice in alligator river marina even though it was officially shut, the unsmiling one was happy to sell us 500 bucks worth of fuel. We then went on to the entrance of the Pungo canal and dropped the hook there and had a forced day of rest while a storm front blew over with gusts in the fifties. That bruce set well and we never moved an inch in that storm. Getting the thing back up again the next morning was a different story though, as I still have not gotten around to machining the parts I need to put the windlass back together. Half of the trip from there till here I was thinking of what to plant in the real estate that was stuck to my anchor and uselessly hanging there off the bow. It calmed right down the morning after the storm and we made a couple of good day runs. Getting round maw shoals in what looked like an oil slick. Filled up with fuel at Mayo co en route and got a couple of fuel filters there as well. Hook is now down in Cedar Creek and we will go on next year. 


To be continued.

Michael and Linda wish you all a happy new year.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Well we made it without interweb to Cedar Creek in Adams Creek and are now past all the open water bits. Filled up with gogo juice in alligator river marina even though it was officially shut, the unsmiling one was happy to sell us 500 bucks worth of fuel. We then went on to the entrance of the Pungo canal and dropped the hook there and had a forced day of rest while a storm front blew over with gusts in the fifties. That bruce set well and we never moved an inch in that storm. Getting the thing back up again the next morning was a different story though, as I still have not gotten around to machining the parts I need to put the windlass back together. Half of the trip from there till here I was thinking of what to plant in the real estate that was stuck to my anchor and uselessly hanging there off the bow. It calmed right down the morning after the storm and we made a couple of good day runs. Getting round maw shoals in what looked like an oil slick. Filled up with fuel at Mayo co en route and got a couple of fuel filters there as well. Hook is now down in Cedar Creek and we will go on next year. 


To be continued.

Michael and Linda wish you all a happy new year.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Spending New Years on your boat - priceless!

Best wishes to you for the new year.

Safe travels.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Just a coulpe from the last two days


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Happy New Year, Michael, great photos, and I hope you make it all the way to your destination without any more nasty weather.

Keep in touch,

Gary


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy New Year Michael! Love reading your posts, looking forward to you getting to the warmer bits.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

We passed mile marker 200 and at the same time saw our first dolphins on the trip. We raced down the river with a following current to the turning basin in Beaufort, then, going up hill from there for about 3 hours we "raced" piles and were only just beating them. Never the less, we managed to cover 42 miles today. I was pooped and losing concentration as fast as the daylight went. So yours truly went aground for the first time in years about 5 minutes from wher I wanted to drop the hook. I managed to turn Tiki around facing the current, but was not able to drive her straight of the sand bar that I hit. It was on a rising tide and I could have just waited it out with the engine pointing the boat to deeper water. But what the heck, I have my own support vessel with me and Tessi has no need for water under her belly. So Linda came alongside, we tied the boats together and drove into deeper water, turned the corner and dropped the hook for the night. 


ATB

Michael

ps. pooped


----------



## marianclaire (Feb 4, 2010)

Guessing Swansboro. The bottom there changes all the time so no worries. The long stretches between inlets on the ICW can give you a great ride or a tough day. Most of SC and GA are to cut up to even attempt to hit the current all day. Catch the beginning of a flood tide at Little River and ride it all the way to the Waccamaw. Several streaches in Fla work the same way. Keep the pics coming. Enjoy.
Dan S/V Marian Claire


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Yup we dropped the hook in swonsboro and thank you for that comment as it makes me feel a little less inept


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Michael, everyone runs aground there - everyone! 

Gary


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the pics and the story. I'm enjoying living vicariously through you. Every time I get an E-mail update from the site, my wife asks me what I'm reading because I have a stupid grin on my face.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Well its raining today and the forecast says that it is not going to stop for most of the day, so we decided to stay put for today and I'll get some maintenance done, instead of standing in the back of the boat, getting wet. Have to change the fuel filters on Tessie. Did the ones on Tiki yesterday before hitting the sack. Change the oil in the genny , tidy up some line ends and this evening I'll make some spaghetti bolognese, as I was to pooped yesterday to do much in the way of cooking dinner as planned. In the guide book it said to use two anchors here because of the current. We decided to use two boats on one anchor instead ad it works out just fine. Did not move and inch since we dropped the hook last night. All is well on board and all souls are happy and well fed. Not much in the way of traffic either here in the ditch, just a few barges at night and the odd floating duck blind driving past.

ATB

Michael


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey Michael,

Nice pics. Hope you guys are far enough south that you are missing the worst of the cold. Supposed to be a high of 15 degrees in Baltimore on Tuesday. Looks like you are making good progress. Heck, at the rate you are going you might already be in Hilton Head.

Scott 
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Michael,

Loving your posts and the great pictures!

(We made the trip to the Keys and back by car. 23 hours to get back to NY in one shot.) 

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Well we made it to just north of the black mud canal and dropped the hook for the day as the weather was just not playing ball. Windspeeds of around 30 knots and gusts in the mid fifties with rain that decided to fall in a horizontal manner made finding the markers a bit difficult. So we decided to call it a day at 14.00 and wait till the morning to carry on. Saw some dolphins in the ditch today but even the pelicans looked more droopy then on most days with this weather. Depending on the times we get to the next two bridges, we way stop in wrightsville or go on a bit further then that.


ATB

Michael


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

It is supposed to be just a brutally cold (teens) and windy night on NC coast. I hope you guys are ready for it. 
And thanks for the updates. Great stuff!


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Got a heater on both boats so should be ok. That is if the ICW don't freeze over


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I have been thinking a lot about you. I hope all is well. Almost for sure you have conditions different then the ones we have here, on our shore, where what you are doing would be pretty much impossible. All the coast is today on red alert and the weather service talks about the possibility of waves over 50ft, quite a record even for us. Here in winter it is not unusual to have waves over 30ft.

Be careful and stay well my friend,

Regards

Paulo


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Michael, the forecast is for -2 f here tonight. Damned I hate winter in this part of the world. I need palm trees, nekid ladies, coconuts, banana trees, sugar white sand and turquoise water - OH YEAH!.

Keep in touch,

Gary


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Ferretchaser said:


> Got a heater on both boats so should be ok. That is if the ICW don't freeze over


ICW will not freeze over but you might have some ice on deck. It is the combination of cold and strong wind that will make it really rough. I'm 3 hours west of you and it is just insanely cold and windy already - and it is all coming your way.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

So we have come from this ( just before Christmas ) 









Sunny and warm, having a BBQ in the evening in the north of north Carolina. To this, close to the border of South Carolina.










Ass biting cold with ice on the deck and lines that have to be beaten into submission with a stick to get them off the cleats.

Are we really heading south ??????

ATB

Michael


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Hang in there Michael, it's supposed to warm up by the weekend. Might hit 55 down there.

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

We have the propane heater on Tessie and a forced air diesel heater on Tiki so getting warm in the evening is no problem. Just driving Tiki at the moment is a bit nippy.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

We had to stop short of our goal last night as the Figure Eight Island Bride was frozen shut with hydraulic issues due to the cold. So we went into a creek just to the left of it and dropped the anchor there for the night. Right now we are a bit stuck in the mud and are waiting for the water to come back. Should be able to get out of here by 11 and then go through the bridge as they got it fixed early this morning. See how long I can stand the cold in the cockpit today and where we end up after todays leg of the trip.

ATB


Michael

Waiting for warmer weather


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Who ever it was that started all the carp about global warming, needs an icicle shoved up his stern end.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Al Gore, a politician of course, and we ALL know that politicians don't lie!   

Gary


----------



## -OvO- (Dec 31, 2011)

Just read about the heat wave in Australia and you can be glad it's "only cold" here: NASA's Alarming Map of the Worst Australian Heat Wave on Record - John Metcalfe - The Atlantic Cities

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...m-the-sky-during-a-heatwave-in-Australia.html


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

-OvO- said:


> Just read about the heat wave in Australia and you can be glad it's "only cold" here: NASA's Alarming Map of the Worst Australian Heat Wave on Record - John Metcalfe - The Atlantic Cities
> 
> 100,000 bats fall dead from the sky during a heatwave in Australia - Telegraph


Yup, and in other related "climate" news, the weather has wreaked havoc on the FIS World Cup Skiing season this winter, already forcing the cancellation of events in Finland, the Czech Republic, Germany and Croatia thus far, due to unusually warm weather and lack of snow...

And, I'm sure this will come as disappointing news, to some... 

Two previously trapped ships break free of Antarctic ice | Fox News


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Ferretchaser said:


> Who ever it was that started all the carp about global warming, needs an icicle shoved up his stern end.


I'm sure you're kidding, and frustrated by the cold snap, but unfortunately a lot of people do use this kind of logic. They'll take one point of data "It's cold, today, where I am" and think that this somehow disproves the global trend towards a warming climate.

Meanwhile Australia burns and Norway melts.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Why would the ships getting free be disappointing news, John? That just saved us a bundle of money because we can send our monster ice breaker that was enroute, back home. 

And, I just heard on the news that this year's Antarctic Ice Pack was the largest in recorded history. And, the only reason the ships were able to get out was a big shift in the winds, which caused some of the ice to break up and shift. 

Anyone that watches the Discover Channel's Deadly Catch on a regular basis knows how easy it is to get caught in the Arctic Ice Pack between Alaska and Russia during the short crabbing season. The ice packs can form in a matter of hours, and depending upon the winds, they can quickly compress and stack, which is something I've seen while in the navy. It was scary to say the least.

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Minnie sail, there's a big debate about whether or not this is actually taking place, and the latest information from the climatologist claims there has been no temperature increases in the past 16 years. Additionally, most people, including myself, sincerely believe that if there is any global warming taking place, it is NOT manmade, but instead, a natural phenomena created by sun spots, something that has been taking place since the planet came into being. And, despite what the politicians continue to say, there really is nothing that we can do about it. But, we sure have pissed away a lot of taxpayer dollars on this insanity over the past decade.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Please do not turn this very nice thread into another GW debate.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

It is true, there is plenty of debate on this topic by politicians and pundits, but among scientists it is largely settled. It is accepted that the planet is warming and the climate is changing, now we're working out the details.

There is not a single scientific body that disputes global warming. The last holdout was the American Association of Petroleum Geologists, and they changed their policy statement in 2007.

Depending on how you count, 90-97% of climate scientists believe that the planet is warming and that humans are at least in part responsible for it.

So believe the politicians and pundits if you will, but I'm going with the scientists.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

krisscross said:


> Please do not turn this very nice thread into another GW debate.


Sorry, I'll stop. My bad. I think I need to get some lunch in me and calm down.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> Why would the ships getting free be disappointing news, John? That just saved us a bundle of money because we can send our monster ice breaker that was enroute, back home.


Just a bit of sarcasm, Gary... Lots of folks on one 'side' of the issue have had plenty of fun with this incident, and now their fun is over 



> MINNEAPOLIS (The Borowitz Report)-The so-called polar vortex caused hundreds of injuries across the Midwest today, as people who said "so much for global warming" and similar comments were punched in the face.
> 
> Authorities in several states said that residents who had made ignorant comments erroneously citing the brutally cold temperatures as proof that climate change did not exist were reporting a sharp increase in injuries to the face and head regions.
> 
> ...


Here's a pretty balanced take on it from the NYT...

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/07/science/earth/still-stuck-in-a-climate-argument.html


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Ferretchaser said:


> Who ever it was that started all the carp about global warming, needs an icicle shoved up his stern end.


Global warming is a fact. What is discussed is if men has influence on it or not. Global warming is not only about warm global temperatures but about climate change with hotter summers and colder winters, a lot of instability and more stormy weather.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## gbennett (Nov 9, 2001)

Ferretchaser said:


> Who ever it was that started all the carp about global warming, needs an icicle shoved up his stern end.


Thank you for your sense of humor... Your "tounge-in-cheek" comment brightened my day. :laugher


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

It 's not about global warming, it 's local colding.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't give a hoot about global or whatever warming there may or may not be. The thing is, when I am clad like an arctic explorer standing in the back of my boat and not on the stern of a dog sled in Alaska, but traveling through the Carolina's. I have a right to ***** and would be first in line, icicle in hand and tell the guy to bend over. I am that kind of guy. Right now I have a smile on my face, knowing that Tessie burns fossil fuels at a rate, Tiki can only dream about. It hurts at the fuel dock a bit but we are doing our best to get this place warmed up. Think about it folks. With the ice caps gone, there will be more room for boats. 
Now you can do you own bit of inserting. Like where do I put the sarcastic smiley things in this post. 

Anyway, back on track. They got the bridge at figure 8 island fixed and we went through it once we had extracted Tiki from the mud we parked in last night. So bridge time was at 11:00 and timed it right for the next one at 12:00. then had a down wind and current run and dropped the hook at 14:00 in Carolina beach. Tomorrow we will do another marathon 15 miles and hit the first marina for an over night stay and fuel. Not sure if we should take our clothes to the laundry there or just burn them off shore. ( if that would help with warming, I am all up for it ) but I think it would just delay flights and a potato famin in ireland. 
The kids are coming down to visit fo a long weekend, so after tomorrow, we are not going to get far for the next 4 days or so. I'll update once we are sober and on the road ( ditch ) again.

ATB

Michael


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

There is a public dock at the NE corner of the anchorage at Wrightsville beach. You can tie up a dinghy or even a boat there. I liked Wrightsville very much, but the weather might have influenced my opinion. It was a warm December weekend and the power boaters were all over the place, but couldn't dampen my mood. 

Maybe you will get some of that this weekend?

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

We are going into the first marina on this trip. Gong to tie up in Southport this afternoon for the night, then move on to Dutchmans creek to stay the weekend there till the kids leave and after that resume the trip.

ATB

Michael


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Minnesail said:


> It is true, there is plenty of debate on this topic by politicians and pundits, but among scientists it is largely settled. It is accepted that the planet is warming and the climate is changing, now we're working out the details.
> 
> There is not a single scientific body that disputes global warming. The last holdout was the American Association of Petroleum Geologists, and they changed their policy statement in 2007.
> 
> ...


Not this again. This and guns ruins more good threads










Be wary of the people who don't see the humor in these photos.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

This cold weather , the so called polar vortex event was caused by the winter storm " Hercules" and the aftermath of that big counterclockwise storm movement. That and the jet stream diving south. You can say its climate instability.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Well the ice is off the deck and we made it just past Southport. Going into a marina for the first time of the trip tomorrow to do some laundry and fill the water and fuel tanks. I forgot what its like to be tied up to a dock at night. May not get much sleep but a extra ration of rum may just do the trick on that front.

ATB

Michael


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ferretchaser said:


> Well the ice is off the deck and we made it just past Southport. Going into a marina for the first time of the trip tomorrow to do some laundry and fill the water and fuel tanks. I forgot what its like to be tied up to a dock at night. May not get much sleep but a extra ration of rum may just do the trick on that front.
> 
> ATB
> 
> Michael


I feel for you. I was out just checking on my boat and the cold 40 degree wind, felt like it was going cut me in half. Keep coming south.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Michale, snuggle up with that good looking gal and have a class or two of rum while thinking about this old man in the frozen north.

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll snuggle up alright. It is what keeps me going through the cold days.
Heck now we have a long weekend with no place where we need to go, have the kids with us for a visit, so life is good. 

ATB

Michael


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Well we made it into SC yesterday after remodeling a heap of oyster shells that was left in the marked channel at one of the inlets we passed. Tiki ingested a bunch of those shells and it shredded the impeller. Yes I do have a strainer in the raw water line, but that was a bit much even for that gadget. I had a spare impeller still boxed in the spare parts locker, but when I took it out it did not match them one installed. I did give it a test run but it did not pump enough water to cool the engine reliably. So now we are at anchor and are having an impeller sent to a marina close to here and I'll pick it up via dink once it gets there.
Moral of this story is:
When buying bits and spares, have a look in the box before you put them away, to make sure that they are the right ones. 
A forced day off but in a nice place all the same.

Take care

Michael


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Glad to hear it was only the impeller. Best wishes for getting underway soon!


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Got a call and the impeller should arrive in Cricket cove marina today, so when it gets there, I'll dink over the two miles to get it and we should be under way tomorrow.

ATB

Michael


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Ferretchaser said:


> Got a call and the impeller should arrive in Cricket cove marina today, so when it gets there, I'll dink over the two miles to get it and we should be under way tomorrow.
> 
> ATB
> 
> Michael


Well, if that doesn't work out, keep in mind there's a West Marine across Hwy 17 from Dock Holiday's, about another mile beyond Cricket Cove...

Too bad you had to run that stretch between Southport and Little River inside, that's one my least favorite bits of the entire Ditch, whereas that run outside can often afford some beautiful sailing... Did it back in November behind the passage of a very strong front, a kick-ass sail along the beach in flat water, just a fantastic day...


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you for the heads up Jon.

I just dinked the 2 some miles to the Criket creek marina and picked up the impellers. Put one in and Tiki is peeing like a race horse. Going on in the morning.

ATB

Michael


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yea! Glad you are back in action.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Next stop, Hilton Head?

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Well from Myrtle beach to Hilton head is still a little bit to go I think


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah, it's a pretty long haul. Besides, I had a lot of fun in Myrtle Beach. I played music at Myrtle Beach Yacht Club for a couple nights, made a few bucks in tips and got a free meal or two - nice place. I spent 5 days at Osprey Marina waiting for Hurricane Sandy to pass - good hurricane hole, plus they had a free shuttle to one of the best Italian restaurants in town, which was next to a big grocery store. After you finished eating lunch or dinner, they would wait for you to go grocery shopping, then take you back to the marina and help you load the groceries on your boat. Nice people, great service.

Stay safe my friend,

Gary


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Gary,

Let me know if you are ever playing in NY, CT or RI. Been reading about your playing for too long to not want to hear you play.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I was going to sail up to Mystic Harbor this summer, but the work schedule got so hectic that I couldn't fit it in. I have a friend that lives there and now she's pissed that I cannot come for a visit. Maybe next year. If we have another Sail Net Rendezvous this summer, maybe you can come down and join the festivities - we had a lot of fun the times I've been there.

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

We have found the perfect spot to drop the hook for the night. About 20 miles south of Myrtle beach, right at the entrance to the macawaw ( spelling ) river, in a little loop next to the lane. Out of the wind, out of the little current there is. Just about right, with no lights from buildings or markers. This will do just fine for now.

ATB

Michael


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

We decided to stay at anchor here in the entry to the Maccawaw river in the swamp for a day. Light winds, no current worth mentioning and temps are going to be in the 60's by mid day. So all is set for a BBQ this evening. Linda is going to catch some sun and I may catch a fish or two.

All is well aboard the two boats and we will go to George town tomorrow to replenish stores and then find another spot to drop the hook. I'll put some pictures up once I can get a decent interweb connection. 

ATB

Michael and crew


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Sure looks bucolic; peaceful.

Enjoy the warmth while it lasts.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Ferretchaser said:


> We decided to stay at anchor here in the entry to the Maccawaw river in the swamp for a day. Light winds, no current worth mentioning and temps are going to be in the 60's by mid day. So all is set for a BBQ this evening. Linda is going to catch some sun and I may catch a fish or two.
> 
> All is well aboard the two boats and we will go to George town tomorrow to replenish stores and then find another spot to drop the hook. I'll put some pictures up once I can get a decent interweb connection.
> 
> ...


One suggestion after you leave Georgetown...

A very nice stop between there and Charleston is the small town of McClellanville... There's an anchorage in the vicinity, or if you're inclined to stop at a dock, Leland marine has new floating docks, reasonable rates, and usually a decent price on fuel...

McClellanville is a beautiful, friendly community, really nice place to walk around... And there's a wonderful little restaurant within easy walking distance, T.W. Graham's... great little place, excellent food at reasonable prices. I hadn't stopped in McClellanville in years, but I just did so last fall doing a trip with the owner aboard. The guy owns one of the top restaurants in Vail, CO, so we were doing fancy dinners pretty much every night of the trip, and yet that stop in McClellanville turned out to be one of his favorites...

T.W. Graham & Company Seafood Restaurant, McClellanville - Restaurant Reviews - TripAdvisor

One more heads-up, the stretch of the waterway just north of the Ben Sawyer Bridge has become EXTREMELY shoal in places. There's one spot about 1.5 - 2 miles N of the bridge that was impassable to our 5.5' draft at low tide, we had to wait until a couple of hours past LW, along with a few other boats, to make it through...


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I know that spot well, Jon. I was coming north when I saw a couple larger sailboats just stop, right in the middle of the channel. I talked to both on the radio and they said they were hard aground. I figured with a 4-foot draft I might manage to squeeze through - which I did, but I was dragging my keel on the muddy bottom for several hundred yards. 

Maybe if I get the opportunity to sail south again in 2015, Jon, we can meet up somewhere along the way and tilt a few tall ones. 

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you very much again for the heads up. We have dropped the hook in Georgetown a couple of hours ago as the coasties are warning about a thunderstorm heading this way with large hail in it. So we did a quick bit of re-provisioning and are staying put for the night. I wanted to get a few more miles done today but don't see the point in wearing a helmet in the cockpit of my boat.

ATB

Michael and crew


----------



## marianclaire (Feb 4, 2010)

How is the anchorage as far as derelict boats? I anchored there several years back and they had started posting, big orange stickers, on the "abandoned" boats. Just bypassed G town the last couple of times thru as I rode the current. Dan S/V Marian Claire


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

JonEisberg said:


> One suggestion after you leave Georgetown...
> 
> A very nice stop between there and Charleston is the small town of McClellanville... There's an anchorage in the vicinity, or if you're inclined to stop at a dock, Leland marine has new floating docks, reasonable rates, and usually a decent price on fuel...
> 
> McClellanville is a beautiful, friendly community, really nice place to walk around... And there's a wonderful little restaurant within easy walking distance, T.W. Graham's... great little place, excellent food at reasonable prices. I hadn't stopped in McClellanville in years, but I just did so last fall doing a trip with the owner aboard. The guy owns one of the top restaurants in Vail, CO, so we were doing fancy dinners pretty much every night of the trip, and yet that stop in McClellanville turned out to be one of his favorites...


I second Jon's recommendation of McClellanville. I stopped there for gas on my way down. I asked if I could stay tied up to the dock while I rode my bike to the store for supplies. The gentleman at the marina insisted on driving me to the convenience store. Seemed like a nice spot too. I'll make a point to spend more time there if I get to make another trip through there on the icw.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Last night was the first time that my anchor dragged. After the thunder storm, the wind picked up big style and the holding ground in George town is lousy to say the least. So after er setting the hook 3 times we drove over to a floating dock and tied up there through the worst of it. Now we are in the ditch between the Waccamaw and the Shantee river and are staying the night here in the sticks. No lights , bo noise and no bad smells like in George town. Get in a good nights sleep and then go on tomorrow.

ATB

Michael

yup the harbor is plastered with derelict boats


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

As noted above, McClellanville is fantastic -- friendly people, nice walking, good seafood distributor at the head of the creek. They raised docking prices there however so beware. I have been wondering if it is possible to tie-up to some of the shrimp boats. Maybe in winter you could even anchor alongside the channel . . . if you go, let us know.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Right now we are at anchor right in one of the inlets to the atlantic. Dolphins are giving the boat a good dose of looking at and we have settled in for the day. May do a bit of fishing. Last decision of the day is what we are going to have for dinner. May just shine a light over the side and have a couple of throws with the cast net, till the fingers get cold. With a bit of luck I may haul in the starters for dinner. 

ATB

Michael


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ferretchaser said:


> Right now we are at anchor right in one of the inlets to the atlantic. Dolphins are giving the boat a good dose of looking at and we have settled in for the day. May do a bit of fishing. Last decision of the day is what we are going to have for dinner. May just shine a light over the side and have a couple of throws with the cast net, till the fingers get cold. With a bit of luck I may haul in the starters for dinner.
> 
> ATB
> 
> Michael


Michael,

Can you locate the inlet you are anchored in for those of us following you? 60 degrees sounds nice!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

60 degrees would be great for me. I have to go out and spread some ice melt on my driveway so I can go to work tomorrow. 

Stay safe Michael,

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Its 5 fathom creek that we spent the night in. Cold 32 degrees today and pretty windy so we will make it a short day I think 20 miles or so should do it. No need to get frost bite, just waiting for the tide to change before we pull the hook.

ATB

Michael


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

At least 32 is still warmer than up here!


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

It was -2 when I left my house yesterday, and 7 this morning (both Farenheit). We never even came close to freezing (or, more appropriately in this case, melting) during the day. About a week ago we got up to the low 40's for the high, and I was tempted to get out my shorts! Anyway...it sounds like where you are is MUCH nicer than where I am (Philly isn't supposed to get THIS cold!) for a lot of reasons. Again, thanks for letting us live vicariously through you!


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yup! 32 sounds good!


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

been following your progress, what's the destination again? ? I may have missed it earlier on.
your getting close to warmer.
in another week you should be in Florida.
if you pass through Daytona give me a shout.
I'm offering a ride and/or area info.
be safe.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

It was a bit nippy today. Thats why we only did 4 hours and dropped the hook. Probably stay puttomorrow as there are some high winds in the forecast. Don't want to make the run over to and past Charleston in 50 mph winds with a houseboat behind me. We are just 6 miles north of the Ben Sawyer Bridge so will have to time that one with the tides.

Thanks again Jon

ATB

Michael


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

We will stop in Hilton Head for the winer. Got a bit of work lined up there and then .... well who knows.

ATB

Michael


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Hilton head, your almost there.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I can tell you from experience, don't cross Charleston Harbor in anything higher than 15 MPH winds, and do so at slack tide. It's a real nasty body of water when the winds get up and the tide is running. I crossed in 20 KT winds, the tide was screaming and the waves were 8 to 9 feet and real close together. That houseboat would break up in those conditions.

Gary


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

8-9' close intervals, never a good time.
Typical of shallow long fetch,tide and wind issues.
it's all about timing and waiting.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Have to wait for the tide today to get over the bump at the Ben Sawyer bridge. So we will pull the hook at around 12:00 and go past Charleston and back into the ditch. Should be a quick run and winds are down to 5 to 10 knots and temps are going to be in the low to mid 50's. Should have the anchot back in the muck by happy hour.

ATB

Michael


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

You might try to time the current in that Elliot Cut (leaving Charleston Southbound) -- it can run pretty good / bad.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Well we made it a grand total of 5 miles today. Timed the tide to get over the shoals, got to the Ben Sawyer bridge, asked them for a 14:00 opening and was told that the bridge is kaput. They will get it fixed sometime tomorrow. Funny that is the second bridge that went out of commission on a Sunday. So we dropped the hook in a creek half a mile from the bridge and now the wind is picking up. So in a way it was good like this as there is no spot to anchor between the other side of the bridge and the channel past the sound and we would have had a bit of a rough trip making it across today. 
HAPPY HOUR.
ATB

Michael and crew


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Keep warm old friend. 24 degrees here today, spitting a bit of snow, same forecasted for tomorrow. Damned I hate winter up here. I visited the boat today and removed about 6 inches of snow from the cabin top and cockpit, checked the jackstands, checked the batteries, and everything was OK. That is other than me, I was shivering like a dog pooping peach pits when I got done.

The entire Susquehanna River is a sea of ice, Smith Falls was frozen, which is something I've never seen, you could probably walk across the Bohemia and even the eagles seemed to have migrated south.

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Yup my friend. I just yesterday got a little video clip from Kevin ( the guy with the other houseboat at the wedding ) and he was walking on the Bohemia, right next to his boat that is still in the water. 
It feels cold here, thinking about how far we have come south, but I have to remind myself that this is after all a pretty cold winter as far as the east coast goes. So since leaving Baltimore, where I was on ice breaking duties with Tiki in the marina, it is still warmer here, then it was 7 weeks ago up there.

Take care and keep warm Gary ... or come down for a visit, we have the spare berth's for you.

Michael


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey Michael,

Glad you are surviving the cold. Sounds like the bridge maintenance issues might be less mechanical than human on Sundays. 

You might want to top off your fuel while in the Charleston area. I don't think there are a lot of options south of there. I had a really nice stay at the Ashley marina in Charleston, if you decide to spend the night. Very nice bathroom and laundry facilities with a courtesy van to West Marine and Harris Teeter. And Charleston is a very pretty town to visit.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Michael, Do you have a snow shovel with you? Yikes!

Down


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

The wind has picked up again so it looks like we are stuck this side of Charleston horbor for a couple of days. Not going to try that run in the 20 plus knots of wind we have right now, blowing in right from the ocean.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Fire up the heater and snuggle up to that nice lady and the kitties. It's gonna drop down to 6 here tonight, and tomorrow's high is 12. Damned I hate winter.

Gary


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

I hope you guys are OK there, Ferret Dude. It's a bitchin' bad storm passing through where you are. I do not envy you right now. Hang in there...


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Michael,

Watching the weather radar. S*** happens! You guys are having a Maine adventure in SC! Take lots of pictures. Hoping the rum holds out. Stay warm!

Down


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

We did not make it through the Ben Sawyer bridge yesterday, so went back 2 miles just with Tessie to get some bread and milk ........only kidding, we just exchanged a couple of propane boot a bottle of wine. Still in the creek at anchor half a mile of the bridge and waiting for this stuff to blow over. Everything is covered in ice this morning and we are having the day off. I don't think they will open the bridge today anyway as it must be up a few tons in weight with the icing all over it. French toast and bacon are in the pan and the heater is on, so we are good. I'll post some pics when we have a decent interweb connection.

Take care folks

Michael


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

I hope you guys have some decent heat on the boats. These are going to be very cold days and nights before it warms up on Friday.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

You sound comfy!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Michael, they won't open many of the bridges if the wind exceeds 20 MPH. 

Stay safe my friend,

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Still stuck in the creek just off the Ben sawyer bridge and waiting for the temps to get above freezing. I have some rather large icicles on the spreaders, radar, and other gear waiting to drop down. The fold up mast steps are covered in ice, so I can't get up there to knock them off and don't feel to good in the cockpit once they start to come down. So we decided to wait another day here in the creek until they come down by themselves. The bridge is frozen shut anyway and we have nowhere to go right now. 
Other then that, things are fine. The anchor is holding, even though the current in the creek is strong enough to have the odd crab trap passing by and once in a while there is a thump at night from a larger then normal wave. When we get a slap like that at night, all the cats tend to move into bed with us till they feel safe again. I managed to get the companion way in Tiki open today and switch the heater on in her, to stop the water lines from freezing. We run the engine on Tessie now and then to keep it from getting to cold as well. That little Honda generator is amazing. I left it hanging on the rail a couple of nights ago and it was caked in ice. I had to chip it off where the controlls are and it started on the second pull. That little thing has been running 14 hours every day for near 2 month now without a hiccup, with just and oil change here and there and I cleaned the spark plug and gapped it once in that time. Its the first thing I crank up in the morning and the last thing I turn off at night. The main cover and jib are coated in ice and so are the lines, so any knot that needs to be undone will have to have a bit oof a knocking with a hammer first and the deck is a bit slippery. 
By the way, The shoals north of the Ben Sawyer bridge are still bad and we saw a tug and barge stuck yesterday till the tide came back in. 
This morning I was watching dolphins swimming in the creek while having my coffee.

ATB

Michael


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I know a half-dozen folks with the Honda 2000i Generator and they all claim it's so quiet you can hold a conversation at normal levels with it sitting in the cockpit with you or hanging on the rail and no one is bothered. I'm going to order one for the Morgan so I can run the air condition while at anchor in the middle of summer. Most nights you don't need air, but there have been a few where it would have made sleeping a lot more comfortable. It will come in handy also in 2015 when I head back down the ICW, especially if it's as cold as it was last fall. I encountered temperatures in the low 40 many nights and had to bury myself in a down sleeping bag to stay warm. Fortunately, I had the full enclosure made for the trip home in March and it made the cockpit like sailing in a greenhouse. 42 degrees outside, and 75 inside - I love it!

Michael, you should get some better weather by tomorrow, at least that's what NOAA said - but I don't put a lot of stock in NOAAs forecasts. 

Good Luck,

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

I just downloaded my daily GRIB file and it looks better for tomorrow. Right now its in the low 20's with a 15 to 20 knot wind blowing. Those icicles up there may evaporate before they melt and thats just fine by me. I found some styrofoam in the bilge, so I can sit on that if we get going tomorrow without freezing the wedding tackle off.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

If I didn't need my deer hunting coverall outfit this winter, I would have donated it to you for the trip. That suit is good for temperatures down to -10 f. I was out blowing snow from the driveway in it and it was actually too hot inside. However, with just regular winter clothing on, I was damned near freezing to death after just 20 minutes clearing snow.

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

I am wearing my hunting winter gear, as you can see in one of the pics Gary. Its not cold enough yet to break out my North sea sailing wear, so that is still in the locker.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

The ice fell off the rigging last night so we are good to go.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Hurray, Michael. Have a safe trip across Charleston Harbor, keep us posted on your progress and post some new photos.

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

We were faster then we thought through Charleston harbor and the bridges. But I could not get through Elliot cut at 7.5 knots, as we were a couple of hours early. So now waiting for the tide to change.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Yep, the tide screams through that cut - I was amazed.

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

We got to within 6 miles of the cut to the Beaufort river today. The weather was wet but not to cold so we pressed on as we had the run of the tides most of the time. Now, 34 miles from Hilton head and the end of the trip we are not sure if to split those last miles into two days as neither of us wants it to end, but we also want to get there. I will make the final call tomorrow when under way depending on the weather and the way we feel about it. Once there, I'll be able to get a decent interweb connection and will post some more pictures of the trip. Yesterday I looked behind me to see how Linda was doing crossing Charleston Harbor and she had 3 extra crew on board. Yup 3 Pelicans sitting on the railing and the AC unit on the top deck hitching a ride.

More tomorrow.

ATB

Michael


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

gonna miss reading about your journey and progress, any chance you can keep going?
I've enjoyed following along, glad it's working out.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

There will be other trips in the future and probably some different adventures involving our boats as thats what we live on. 

ATB

Michael


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I like the idea of you continuing to sail/motor in order to keep your readership happy.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah - you can't stop now! Miami or bust!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

blowinstink said:


> Yeah - you can't stop now! Miami or bust!


Heck, you have an entire continent south of here!


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Have to stop for a bit to fill the cruising kitty first. After that .... well who knows


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Small world out here today ...fog as thick as soup. May have to drive the rest of the way by instruments.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Michael, I ran into that in about the same area last spring. At least you have radar. Visibility was under 100 yards when I came through it - damned scarey. 

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Well we did it. Just tied up in Hilton head Island. A bit of a slow start due to about 100 yars viz this morning in thick for. But Mr. Dadar sorted that out pretty well, even though I don't like to navigate just by instruments in tight quarters. But it cleared up after a bit and we had the run of the tide pretty much all the way down the Beaufort river to close to HH. Then we anchored Tiki, I jumped ship and we tied Tessie up at the end of a T dock in Scull creek Marina. To all those that told me that is can't be done ................ To the rest of you, thanks for coming along on the ride. I'll put a bunch of pictures up, once we got ourselves sorted out here, in a day or so. For now its feet up, a cigar and a drink and some food...... maybe not in that order.

ATB

Michael


----------



## LesleyS (Sep 25, 2010)

Yay! Congrats Mike & Linda and thanks for bringing us along vicariously.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Excellent. Congratulations.

Really appreciate the play-by-play updates too.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the ride along! Here is hoping for early spring weather, no matter what the ground hog says.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Well here is a pic taken from shore of the last time we put the hook down for this trip and Linda picking me up from Tiki to come to shore.









And the last 3 or so feet of the trip before we tied up Tessie. Note Linda is driving Tessie and I am the sorry looking deck hand.










More to come

Michael


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Just some random pics from the trip.
Linda exploring the Waccamaw swamps.









Sometimes ya wonder how they get through the turns










Sunset on the shantee



















And then things got cold



















The kids kep each other warm










The dolphins had it warmer in the water during those days










And after the cold snap we had some great calm days










Tiki at anchor after the trip










ATB

Michael


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Linda picked up crew along the way


----------



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

I s that a steel hull houseboat? Who is the manufacturer?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Love the photos Michael - makes me wish I were in the sunny south right now. It's snowing here, and the snow's wet so I can't remove it from the driveway with the snow blower. I just called the snow plow guy - there goes another $100.

Keep in touch old friend,

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Kyhillbilly said:


> I s that a steel hull houseboat? Who is the manufacturer?


Nope, she is made out of welded aluminum. A 50 foot Lazy Days

ATB

Michael


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Michael,

Thanks for sharing the trip. I enjoyed it. The pics are great!

Down


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you for all the kind comments

Here is a "arty " shot at low tide of one of the dock piles










ATB

Michael and crew


----------



## jeremiahblatz (Sep 23, 2013)

Michael, just wanted to give you a big thanks for these posts. I've really enjoyed following your journey!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures. Looks like you had some serene times along with the windy days.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Well the thing is that once it gets wet and ugly out, the camera tends to stay inside, so you only get to see pictures of the nicer times, or some when we did not go anywhere because it was ugly out there. 

All in all, it was interesting and mostly fun. We used a 6 year old chart book and found a bunch of anchorages that where not noted as such. We only spent one night at a marina and basically lived on the hook and dinked into city docks when we needed stores and such. I have only set foot ashore 3 times during the whole trip and felt a bit lost when we went to wally world today and having to drive a van. Heck 30 mph feels quick after traveling for 2 month at no more then 7. 

Thank you folks

Michael


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ferretchaser said:


> ...30 mph feels quick after traveling for 2 month at no more then 7.


I agree. My wife picked us up after a longish sail. I sat in the front passenger seat and kept hitting that imaginary break pedal. You know the one I mean. 40 mph was really fast.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey Michael,

Glad you guys are about to safely reach your destination! I really enjoyed your updates about the trip. Winter will hopefully be over soon here up north, and I'll be back in the water having my own adventures!

I found Hilton Head to be an odd place. I never really figured out what was "private" or public. Some places require a fee to enter a "resort area", but I guess I mostly meandered about the island without too much trouble. I did pick up an inexpensive bicycle from a rental shop which was getting rid of last season's inventory, so you might look into that if you are in the market for some cheap transportation.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Congratulations on finally making it! It sounds like a great trip. Thanks for brining us along for the ride!


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

We have a bike in Tiki and I have the van from the place I work for, so we are sortedout as far as transport goes. The van has a bunch of stickers in it that lets it in and out of the gates of the " plantations" as they call them here. For this month we are tied up at scull creek marina to find our bearings here on the island. Then we will either move over to the working dock at the place I will work at or get back out on the hook and get to shore with a run around boat and the dink.

ATB
Michael


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 21, 2012)

Glad you made it to Hilton and thank you for the trip report and pictures. Enjoy your stay and work and can't wait for the continuance of your cruise.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Skull Creek is a nice marina - I spent a night there on the trip back to Maryland. Glad to see you and Linda arrived safe and sound.

Keep in touch, old friend,

Gary


----------

